# Windows, Mac or Linux??



## tecnikal (Apr 4, 2009)

Aside from using timers or other things on the OS, which do you prefer?


Ive moved on to Linux as Windows is boring and a certain distro caught my attention (backtrack )

Sorry if its a topic which has already been discussed. I was just curious.


----------



## shoot1510 (Apr 4, 2009)

Windows, you can use for Media, use for online games ex:secondlife.
Easy Features than Linux.
Duh? I put Linux on my flashdrive!!


----------



## enigmahack (Apr 4, 2009)

I honestly use all 3 myself - I think they each have their place for certain things, and so I have a quad boot for 2 versions of Linux, Windows Vista, and Hackintosh (Mac but for a PC)

Windows - Games
Mac - Media applications (Video editing, Music recording)
Linux - Everything else. I dual-boot Ubuntu and Backtrack depending on what I'm in the mood for, but I find myself in Linux most of the time


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 4, 2009)

Linux. (Ubuntu) I use a virtual box and Wine for anything I need that can't run in Linux.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Apr 4, 2009)

Linux > Windows > OSX


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 4, 2009)

Exactly. But "Windows" should be changed to "XP", then add ">>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Vista" after OS X.
Like this:
Linux > XP > OS X >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Vista


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 4, 2009)

Windows because I am a PC gamer.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Apr 4, 2009)

If I had a choice between Vista and OSX, I'd probably choose Vista, although XP > Vista. I'd rather work with Windows because I don't like Macs. They're overpriced garbage, at least with a PC and Vista you get what you paid for. And there's no reason to ever run OSX on a PC, if that option was ever considered. 

But Linux beats both in everything except for gaming, where Windows wins there.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 4, 2009)

But you can easily install Windows in a virtual box, so Linux still wins. (Even though you're using Windows, its still running through Linux.)


----------



## Jhong253 (Apr 4, 2009)

The operating system you choose rather really should be based on the type of work you will do. If you like gaming, general processing, etc, go with Windows. If you do stuff with media, graphics, etc, go with Mac. If you like programming, go with Linux. Cost wise, Macs are pretty expensive. All sorts of computers are sold with Windows (Vista is horrible... XP is so much better) so can't say much about price there.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 4, 2009)

For price, Linux wins.  And a lot of laptops now come with Ubuntu pre-installed. Eee PCs FTW!


----------



## Tetris Cube (Apr 4, 2009)

I use VBox for my Windows needs, but I don't have that much memory/video memory, so it runs pretty slow most of the time. You can only assign up to 75% of your memory to a virtual machine, and that's not ideal for gaming. Plus I don't think installing video card drivers in a virtual machine does anything, so you might not even be able to run what you want to anyway.

BTW, I don't play PC games, so pure Linux with Vbox is good enough for me.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 4, 2009)

For me, VBox works fine. If I tried to play a game, I'm sure it would work. All I would play is an MMO, but I can't because Belkin stuff is obnoxious and I forget the series of steps that I did to get my Wireless USB adapter to work, so I don't have Internet access in VBox. Linux can also automatically run devices without needing drivers.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Apr 4, 2009)

Why do you need to get your wireless USB adapter to work in Vbox? As long as you have internet access in Linux, you should have internet access in your virtual machine. Just don't unmount your adapter from Linux. If it automatically mounts to the virtual machine, go to the dropdown menu and uncheck it. 

I'm sure for playing games with high end graphics, proprietary drivers would probably be required, and most cannot be installed to Linux.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 4, 2009)

No, I need the internet in the machine to run the MMO. It won't connect to the internet if I don't.

I really like the seemless mode where the two desktops are fused together.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Apr 4, 2009)

By doing that, you _do_ get internet in the virtual machine. I'm pretty sure the connections are automatically bridged, but if they're not, you'll have to do it yourself. Just make sure your adapter is *not* mounted to the virtual OS.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 4, 2009)

I just tried and it wasn't in the machine. It doesn't bridge them. Is there a way to do that myself?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Apr 4, 2009)

I used to you Mac, but ended up killing my Macbook. I then got a windows laptop. I use Linux at school. So you could say all 3.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Apr 4, 2009)

Hm, I don't know. I never had to do anything. Try seeing if there's anything in network connections in XP, if that's what you're emulating. You can probably find out how to set it up somewhere on Google. I'm on Ubuntu if that makes any difference.


----------



## Johannes91 (Apr 4, 2009)

Tetris Cube said:


> Linux > Windows > OSX


I actually prefer small, not bloated operating systems/kernels.

I've used mainly Ubuntu for some years now, but don't really like it. I have Arch Linux on my netbook and it's much better. Slackware and FreeBSD are currently downloading; Slackware because I want to learn more about Linux, and FreeBSD because I want to try non-Linux Unix-likes, too (and I like the license).

I've read a bit about Haiku and it's really interesting, but I haven't bothered trying it yet. Maybe once it's somewhat stable.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Apr 4, 2009)

They are all great, I do not like Mac as much as the others, windows is great, however UBUNTU is fun, I would put it on a computer I find on the street that is junk, the music player pwns, and it's fast.


----------



## JTW2007 (Apr 4, 2009)

Mac. User friendly, secure, aesthetically pleasing, intuitive, user friendly, and secure. Only downside is cost and inability to run windows applications natively without some sort of catch (i.e. boot camp, parallels, fusion).


----------



## masterofthebass (Apr 4, 2009)

Mac's really aren't secure... They just don't have the market for exploitability. (btw, I love OSX)

For all of you OSX haters out there, who like Linux, I would like to hear reasons other than cost for using Linux. I think I'll find it interesting.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Apr 4, 2009)

anyone else install the Windows 7 beta?


----------



## stoopid_monkey24 (Apr 4, 2009)

*mac and windows*

i voted for mac because i use them for everything other than gaming(pc gamer) I used to hate macs but osx turned me around because it is better at using resources, more stable, user friendly, and to the person who posted a few posts above me IT IS MORE SECURE because on top of having no current viruses (due to less people using it than windows) it is harder to make a virus for a mac than windows that will be effective. also to the person above me ya I installed windows 7 and despite being incompatible with a few of my programs and crashing and having bugs I thought i was better at managing resources than vista.


----------



## pjk (Apr 4, 2009)

I use OSX mainly (it has Unix under the hood for those who don't know), and I like it a lot. I've used XP extensively, and have used Ubuntu a bit, and I like both of them as well. I certainly like the structure of OSX (no registry, etc.) over XP, but XP has it's advantages as well.


----------



## Kian (Apr 4, 2009)

Windows. If I ever bought a Mac I'd feel just a little too much like a hippie.

I used Macs a lot when I did decent for my college newspaper, though.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 4, 2009)

Am I the only one on this forum that likes Windows Vista?


----------



## panyan (Apr 4, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Windows, you can use for Media,
> Easy Features than Linux.



1) any OS can handle media
2) Linux has the repos - how can that be harder than trawling for the program you want over the web?

im a mac os x user (i tried playing with hackintosh), but i love how with linux everything is integrated so if you need an app, just type what you want into the repos and there you are! no need to search the web, virus, etc...




pjk said:


> I use OSX mainly (it has Unix under the hood for those who don't know), and I like it a lot. I've used XP extensively, and have used Ubuntu a bit, and I like both of them as well. I certainly like the structure of OSX (no registry, etc.) over XP, but XP has it's advantages as well.



thats exactly how i feel!


Some of my favorite quotes:
1) *Computers and Air Conditioners are the same, neither of them work with Windows open* - Anon.
2) Apple innovates, other imitate - anon.
3) Bill Gates created the greatest monster the world has ever seen - Microsoft. -anon


----------



## ExoCorsair (Apr 4, 2009)

panyan said:


> Some of my favorite quotes:
> 1) *Computers and Air Conditioners are the same, neither of them work with Windows open* - Anon.
> 2) Apple innovates, other imitate - anon.
> 3) Bill Gates created the greatest monster the world has ever seen - Microsoft. -anon



Here's one of mine:
<Fyad> When I bought siemens cellphone, siemens sold its cellular section. When I bought yakumo screen, yakumo got bunkrupt. When I bought fujitsu-siemens laptop, siemens sold its share.
<Fyad> Just curious what to buy next...
<r_heart> apple
<hoobsta> Apple
<sailo> apple

http://bash.org/?877038


----------



## soccerking813 (Apr 4, 2009)

ExoCorsair said:


> Am I the only one on this forum that likes Windows Vista?



I love Vista.
I personally could never use a mac in my own home. There are macs at school, and I hate them.


----------



## Benc (Apr 4, 2009)

Lovin' Windows ever since I got Windows 95 back in the 'ol days


----------



## DcF1337 (Apr 4, 2009)

Tetris Cube said:


> Linux > Windows > OSX



There's no "better" or "worse". It's honestly all about personal preference.

I use Windows for gaming on my main machine, for gaming and everything else. It's less stable than OS X or Linux in many ways but it has the most support for hardware and software.

I love OS X too. It's fast, uses less resources and requires close to no effort for maintenance. No need to defrag, scan for viruses, etc.

I've experimented with Linux before but I haven't found a good enough reason for me to install it as a secondary OS. Live CDs work just fine if you just want to play around with it.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Apr 4, 2009)

Why does everyone keep quoting me on that? >_>

Of course it's opinion. And who says you don't need to defrag on OSX? When you're low on space, a defragment will surely increase performance.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 4, 2009)

You don't need to in Linux. And either its impossible to get a virus on Linux, or any viruses just don't affect Linux. I don't remember which one, but there's no crap from viruses, and no BSOD.

Also, Compiz Fusion.


----------



## Tetris Cube (Apr 4, 2009)

It's not that viruses don't work on Linux and OSX, it's just that no one wants to create malware for any operating system besides Windows, because that's what most people use.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok. That was something else that I thought it was. So Linux users are safe from viruses. And they don't have to pay for a simple desktop cube. And it has more features than the crappy Windows one, and you can have tons of effects.


----------



## tecnikal (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry to change the topic a bit but its got me wondering:

if EVERYONE were to convert to using Linux (yes, everyone wasn't lazy anymore), would microsoft suffer?

also, i heard Google was working on an operating system of their own .. hmmm


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 4, 2009)

I want to try it when it comes out.

Also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLE6Lv6pLKQ

The best part is the epic failing Windows fanboys' comments.  And the thing about if you want to invest in an OS, get Mac, but why pay that much, when you can have those effects that Mac has in Linux, and there really isn't anything else somewhat good about Mac.


----------



## Poke (Apr 4, 2009)

I am going to install Linux because my Windows is failing for the 3rd time, this time it cannot run the internet right, so I am going to keep windows just for games, and windows only programs.


----------



## ManuK (Apr 4, 2009)

Tetris Cube said:


> Of course it's opinion. And who says you don't need to defrag on OSX? When you're low on space, a defragment will surely increase performance.




But, doesn't defragmentation process itself requires some free space to move the fragmented files into? OSX inherently allocates space in such a way that fragmentation is minimised.(compared to XP) But, I think it would still require defragmentation after a period of time.

I use Windows XP, and am quite happy with it, because of the wide range of applications it supports.


----------



## brunson (Apr 4, 2009)

Registered Linux user #4837, Microsoft free since 1991.

I have a bit of a bias since I've been supporting Unix systems professionally for over 20 years and a developing software on them for almost as long.

Microsoft: Lowering expectations since 1984.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Apr 4, 2009)

Haha. True.


----------



## stoopid_monkey24 (Apr 5, 2009)

ExoCorsair, I use vista as my main opperating system(and equal to mac) and I like it and I think that anyone with a rig good enough to run it fairly well would to.


----------

